# Junk Mail Problem



## RubyK (Oct 29, 2017)

Lately, I have been receiving 30 to 50 junk e-mails a day. How can I stop this? I've spent lots of time filling out unsubscribe forms, but they still don't stop. Some of them are duplicates and triplicates.

I don't want to change my e-mail address because it is the one to which my monthly bills are mailed. I just moved from a Yahoo e-mail and had lots of red tape problems moving my billings to my present e-mail when Yahoo stopped working for two weeks.

Any suggestions???? :upset:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2017)

Is there a way for you to block the sender on your email service?  I don't even know if I have a way, my email is free from my ISP provider, never had ymail or gmail accounts.  Very rarely get a spam email, and if it's a product I ordered I can always successfully unsubscribe.  If the unsubscribe link isn't working for you, can you send them a regular email requesting they stop the mailings?


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2017)

Mark them as "spam" or "junk" and they will go to your Spam folder instead. Just dump them all at once, now and then. Hope this helps.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 29, 2017)

RadishRose said:


> Mark them as "spam" or "junk" and they will go to your Spam folder instead. Just dump them all at once, now and then. Hope this helps.



Do that along with setting up another email account to use for sites that ask for your email. Use your primary email only for family,friends, and the bills and your new one for all other things.


----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 29, 2017)

*I use gmail as my primary email, and Yahoo as my "junk" email.  Meaning if I had to enter an email address just for the sake of entering one, I put in the Yahoo address.  So basically all my junk mail goes to the Yahoo address.*


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 29, 2017)

Yep Marie, so do I, only I use Hotmail for my junk mail.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 29, 2017)

RubyK said:


> Lately, I have been receiving 30 to 50 junk e-mails a day. How can I stop this? I've spent lots of time filling out unsubscribe forms, but they still don't stop. Some of them are duplicates and triplicates.



Probably the Worst thing you can do with spam e-mails is to "unsubscribe".  That tells them that you are a Real person, and they will pass that on to the "Junk Mail Community", and your junk mail will balloon.  The best approach is just to move this junk to your Spam folder, and periodically delete all messages in that folder...without opening, or responding to any of them.  I've been using Yahoo e-mail for years, and it automatically dumps all this junk into the Spam folder, and I just glance at the senders in that folder to see if Yahoo inadvertently sent a good message to Spam...then I delete All entries in that folder...just takes a few seconds.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks for your help. I have tried to unsubscribe and that is probably why I am getting duplicate and triplicate e-mails. I guess I'll just let them stay in the junk folder. My e-mail provider does dump them into junk mail. I will just ignore them from now on. Some of the e-mails are so crude!


----------



## HipGnosis (Oct 29, 2017)

It's easy to deal with if you use Gmail.
Assuming your Email addr is Rubyk@gmail...  for anysite that asks for your addr,. give them RubyK+jnk@g...
It doesn't have to be 'jnk', it can be anything.  And you don't have to tell GMail .
Then make a rule in your Gmail to put them in a folder (you make the folder).  Occasionally review the contents and delete as pertinent.

You can even 'reply as' the +_ _ _  addr., (the 'from' address will show: RubyK_jnk) but it is a bit complicated to setup.


----------



## RubyK (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks, HipGnosis, but I don't understand what you mean. I got 17 new junk mails this morning and I just plan to leave them in the Junk mail file. I don't know where they are coming from.


----------

